# J2 - Which Fusion Core Lighting Kit?



## mmmmp (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Foaks,

I'm under the impression that there is more than one lighting kit for the Moebius J2. 

I'm ready to order one right now, but I want to make sure it's the best one out there - if indeed there are more than one. From some of the pix I've seen on HT, if there are multiple suppliers, they look pretty similar. Which is the definitive and best regardless of the price.

Many thanks as always,
Mark


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Mark -

I think that's going to be a tough question to answer. I can tell you that there is indeed more than one version of fusion core lighting available. I saw one supplier selling a version on eBay, there's another version available on the Monsters In Motion website and then there's one that's being promoted rather heavily on this site.

The part that makes your question difficult is that I don't think that anyone one this board has taken delivery of a finished unit, so determining which one is best is something that probably can't be answered yet.

I've been waiting to see when people start receiving the core units they've purchased and see what they think. Like you, I want to purchase the best core version available, regardless of what it might cost.

Bryan


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I can speak to the quality of pod circuits I have bought from two other suppliers (that are not this board's sponsor) and if their J2 circuits are as good as their pods' are. they are well worth the expence


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here are the three fusion core kits I am aware of.

http://fuzznoggincreations.com/store4.htm

http://www.tsdsinc.com/index_files/CHASE18.htm

http://www.voodoofx.com/news.htm


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

None of these people give it away for free,that's for sure.All about the same price if I remember correctly.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I've used both VooDoo FX for the core on my Pod, and TSDS core unit for my PL J2. They are both excellent. I'm terrible at the soldering, so the VooDoo FX was more work to find a guy, (my brother) to do the wiring. It is very tiny and takes a small wand to do the work. 

TSDS is plug & play and the one I purchased for the Polar lights was super bright and nice. Drop it in, glue it, and mount the multifunctional switch. I love them both. Looks like Fuzzynoggin has a cool switch which you can just pass a magnet in front of a hidden mounted receiver and turn the unit on and off. Very cool for us modelers.. 

*Video of VooDoo FX Pod:*







[/ame][/IMG] 

*Video of TSDS PL J2 (similar to Moebius, without the top dome light):*







[/ame][/IMG]


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

I used the monstersinmotion fucion coar lighs for my jupiter 2 , check it out, check my other clips out to of my othe jupiter 2 s, But im gunna go with the TSDS Lighting kit, i bought two of them but i dont think they are shipping yet.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

lismodels224 said:


> I used the monstersinmotion fucion coar lighs for my jupiter 2 , check it out, check my other clips out to of my othe jupiter 2 s, But im gunna go with the TSDS Lighting kit, i bought two of them but i dont think they are shipping yet.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3efUJikqivE


Looks just like the show! Great job!!


----------



## mmmmp (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi gang, 

First, thanks for the informative - and as usual - speedy replies. Man, everytime someone posts a pic of a finished model or WIP J2, I'm simply stunned at the craftsmanship I see here on HT. 

Anyway, regardless of price, not that I'm wealthy, there indeed are several options to consider. I didn't realize most of you haven't received your lighting kits so I understand there's not a lot to discuss yet. As there's no real hurry, except my passion for this kit, I'll wait a while to see if a general opinion surfaces. This is one of those items that really can't or should not, be replaced or upgraded down the road so making the right choice is important - and like another poster said - it's not a cheap item either. I just want my J2 to look as good as it can be so if it means waiting a while, that's fine.

My hat's off to all of you - I cannot thank you enough for your help and guidance.

Best,
Mark


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

As I'll be doing this dvd build series, I am accepting contribution's from all vendors for all aftermarket parts.  

I have one vendor not mentioned previously who is creating a core. His name is Eliot Brown of warmplastic.com out of New York and based on what I've heard so far, his fusion core will be the one to beat. 

That being said, I am also soliciting cores from other vendors. Should any step up, I will be producing what will be a blind, side-by-side 'pepsi-challenge' of sorts so that the viewer can decide which core is best for their needs -which may not necessarily be the cheapest available!

The overall build project starts next week and it should be mid-February before the vendor's have sounded off one way or the other. So if time is not a pressing issue, stay tuned. Results will follow!

-Tom


----------



## kecky7 (Jul 21, 2008)

Any thoughts on fusion core lighting for us cheap skates? (especially those of us who are just getting back into model building after a very long absence)


----------



## thebloop (Nov 3, 2004)

kecky7 said:


> Any thoughts on fusion core lighting for us cheap skates? (especially those of us who are just getting back into model building after a very long absence)


Actually, there is another option. Please, not intended to be a wiseguy with this remark. It's actually educational:

Make one, yourself.

I made one years ago for a Lunar Models J2 and it was a very interesting experience. Back when RadioShack was really a radio shack with store shelves covered with electronic parts and not mostly toy remote cars or cell phones cluttering its shelf space as it is today, I put together an electronic breadboard consisting of various resistors and transistors followed by one of their guide booklets. You can still check for availability. If not, you still have the internet for other sources.

It's easy. Think of an electronic diagram like a recipe, the ingredients and instructions. It'll tell you the identification (the symbols) and value of each component is by its side. Buy those parts. Not expensive. Simply follow the schematic (merely a drawing) for the order in which to connect each one. 

Because there are 32 lights in a fusion core, you'll need a four-circuit diagram. This means that 8 LED lamps will be on each circuit multiplied by 4 circuits = 32. Follow the electronic values in the guide. How fast you make the sequence, sequence of choice whether clockwise and counterclockwise; it's all up to you. Can't decide the speed, no problem. Replace a resistor with a volume control (potentiometer). You'll be amazed of the fun in learning electronics! 

Think of it this way: These models are a learning experience. 

However, this is not necessarily the cheap way to go. It may actually be cheaper to buy a ready-made device such as the two known options at VooDoo and TSDS. Sometimes you end up buying parts you won't use right away. For instance, resistor packets are so cheap that they're sold in pairs or various value sets. 

Nevertheless, you will have gained knowledge to make one up. In the long run, use that knowledge on other models. 

I used to be afraid to go near electronics; seemed too complicated. Once I done this I learned I could tackle any job. I also learned the amount of work and research time involved and I appreciate the price tag of the units already done for me. Fortunately, today there are options. Despite what I learned in a day when I hadda do it myself, I think that the cheapest way today is either VooDoo or TSDS. Just pop it in and you're good to go.


----------



## kecky7 (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks for the advice--I actually wanted to try and make one but wasn't real sure where to begin


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

kecky7 said:


> thanks for the advice--I actually wanted to try and make one but wasn't real sure where to begin


The first person to contrib a fusion core to the j2 dvd project is in fact a 'cheap' version. I haven't heard pricing yet. It's so generically useful that he's gonna talk me through how to even make one 'from scratch' for the video series.

However, as of now, it looks like I will be doing a side-by-side of at least two fusion cores. Two other companies are yet to respond. Details will follow as I get them.


----------

